# Bond Between Budgie and Green-Cheek Conure?



## rebeccaB (Feb 1, 2019)

I have a rather interesting situation. I'm a new budgie owner, and I've had Lemon for about 6 weeks now. He's from a pet store, so not hand-tamed. In fact, he's rather afraid of hands after having his wings clipped a few weeks ago. I'm still working on the hand-taming, but I've recently realized that my budgie has seemingly started to bond to my brother's 12 week old green-cheek conure. I have seen them preen each other, as well as share food sometimes. I realized this will affect my bonding with the budgie, but it's not the reason for my concern. My brother and I both have plans to move out and into our own places within the coming months/year. I am starting to worry about the effects this separation may have on our birds, especially if they have begun to bond. My other concern is that the conure can be aggressive sometimes - there was one incident where she pulled out one of my budgie's feathers. Since then, they only get limited time together. Any insight or advice on this bonding between budgies and conures is appreciated! I just want to make sure I do what is best for the birds.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Are the two birds in the same cage, if so, please get a second cage and separate them. It is never recommended to house different species of birds in the same cage in your case the green-cheek could severely injure your budgie. Since you and your brother are already planning to get your own places I would not encourage the birds to form a bond, they are both young and if you work with the budgie and your brother with the green-cheek when you part ways then the birds will be bonded to you and your brother and not so much to one another.


----------



## rebeccaB (Feb 1, 2019)

Oh no, they are in separate cages. They do, however, spend much of the daytime in the same room (the living room where there is the most activity), though still in separate cages. Sometimes we let them have out of cage time at the same time, but this is very closely monitored. The green cheek is in the midst of being trained to see her cage as a home rather than a punishment, so she spends more time in her cage than my budgie does in his. They still chirp back and both and are within sight of each other - is this problematic with regards to the bond forming? The birds go into separate rooms for at least an hour every night, and spend at least an hour in different rooms in the morning. As I said, though, there is much of the day when they are within the same room.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It is best that you do not allow the birds out-of-cage time together. 
If possible, move one of the birds' cages into a different room so they will not have so much contact to help prevent them from getting too used to being around one another.*


----------

